# Economy plans needed



## Jojo (Jun 23, 2020)

Joe Tochtrop Economy plans needed.
after sitting on an Economy casting kit for 25 years I’ve decided to build it.
much to my surprise the plans were missing.
anybody out there with a set?
of course I’d be happy to pay for copying charges and postage.
my sincere thanks in advance.
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## mnay (Jun 24, 2020)

Joe Tochtrop Economy plans needed.
after sitting on an Economy casting kit for 25 years I’ve decided to build it.
much to my surprise the plans were missing.
anybody out there with a set?
of course I’d be happy to pay for copying charges and postage.
my sincere thanks in advance.
Mike
[email protected]

JoJo
I have a set of plans by Joe Tochtrop that i believe are for a hit n miss.  I will try to find them.  We just moved and some things are still boxed up.
Mike


----------



## cobweb81 (Jun 24, 2020)

I own the plans and the patterns for the Economy engine That Joe sold


----------



## Jojo (Jun 24, 2020)

mnay said:


> Joe Tochtrop Economy plans needed.
> after sitting on an Economy casting kit for 25 years I’ve decided to build it.
> much to my surprise the plans were missing.
> anybody out there with a set?
> ...


Thank you very much.
I was able to obtain a set.
I appreciate your kind response.
Take care during these tough times.
Mike(Jojo)


----------



## Steve Hedden (Jun 25, 2020)

cobweb81 said:


> I own the plans and the patterns for the Economy engine That Joe sold


Do you have all of Joe’s patterns? Engines,pumps etc.? Are you selling castings?


----------



## LorenOtto (Jun 26, 2020)

cobweb81 said:


> I own the plans and the patterns for the Economy engine That Joe sold


Do you have a catalog?


----------



## cobweb81 (Jun 29, 2020)

I have all the patterns and some of the plans that were able to be salvaged. I do not have a catalog and I am not yet producing castings.


----------



## BobsModels (Jun 29, 2020)

cobweb81 said:


> I have all the patterns and some of the plans that were able to be salvaged. I do not have a catalog and I am not yet producing castings.



Did you also get the two pump patterns?

Bob


----------



## LorenOtto (Jun 29, 2020)

cobweb81 said:


> I have all the patterns and some of the plans that were able to be salvaged. I do not have a catalog and I am not yet producing castings.


Please add me your list of future customers.  [email protected]


----------



## William May (Jun 30, 2020)

cobweb81 said:


> I own the plans and the patterns for the Economy engine That Joe sold


Could you tell me how much a set of plans might be?
Also, do you need help with casting from the patterns? Which patterns are missing?


----------



## William May (Jun 30, 2020)

cobweb81 said:


> I have all the patterns and some of the plans that were able to be salvaged. I do not have a catalog and I am not yet producing castings.


Salvaged? Was there a fire or something? Flood?


----------



## cobweb81 (Jul 1, 2020)

I have both of the water pump patterns and the drawings. That is 12 inch and 18 inch pumps.
The story I was given is that after Joe died there was a person involved and he put some of the stuff in a yard sale and was going to pitch anything left in the dumpster. Another individual happened to contact at the right time and salvaged everything he could find, I then obtained them from him.
As for what is missing I do not know exactly what all Joe was producing. I do have more patterns than I have drawings, and some of the patterns have some damage and will have to be repaired.
If anyone is serious about the drawings for the economy engine I will have to come up with a price and best way to ship, most likely $25 plus shipping.
As far as making castings I do not currently have access to a foundry.


----------



## deverett (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a catalogue from Joe, dated 16 Jul 2007.  This is a type written list with line drawings for each item.  (Joe never used a computer!)
The items listed therein:

American Beauty (Economy) engine     $149        
No.4  Model Centrifugal Pump             $21.75  DeLuxe kit $28.00
Water well pump (12" high)                  $46.00
Water well pump (18" high)                  Unknown
Speed reducer gearbox                         $22.00
Lathe chuck mounting plate                  $37.00
Atkinson Cycle engine                           $295
Model gas engine (no name)  1" x 3/4" B & S     $175
The Leja 4 cycle engine                          $175

I've only listed the base prices, not the accessories.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## William May (Jul 1, 2020)

cobweb81 said:


> I have both of the water pump patterns and the drawings. That is 12 inch and 18 inch pumps.
> The story I was given is that after Joe died there was a person involved and he put some of the stuff in a yard sale and was going to pitch anything left in the dumpster. Another individual happened to contact at the right time and salvaged everything he could find, I then obtained them from him.
> As for what is missing I do not know exactly what all Joe was producing. I do have more patterns than I have drawings, and some of the patterns have some damage and will have to be repaired.
> If anyone is serious about the drawings for the economy engine I will have to come up with a price and best way to ship, most likely $25 plus shipping.
> As far as making castings I do not currently have access to a foundry.


Well, I can cast in aluminum, brass, and bronze in my own foundry, and I have contact with an iron foundry that can cast that material.


----------



## cobweb81 (Jul 1, 2020)

deverett said:


> I have a catalogue from Joe, dated 16 Jul 2007.  This is a type written list with line drawings for each item.  (Joe never used a computer!)
> The items listed therein:
> 
> American Beauty (Economy) engine     $149
> ...



Thank you


----------



## wthomas (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello Mr May:
     I know of a couple foundries that cast cast Iron.
The one is in Pa. and the other is down south not
to far form New orleans.  Do you know of one closer
to Lansing or Detroit Michigan that will do only a
few pieces at a time?
              Thanks in advance:

               Bill Thomas


----------



## Gordon (Jul 2, 2020)

cobweb81 said:


> I have both of the water pump patterns and the drawings. That is 12 inch and 18 inch pumps.
> The story I was given is that after Joe died there was a person involved and he put some of the stuff in a yard sale and was going to pitch anything left in the dumpster. Another individual happened to contact at the right time and salvaged everything he could find, I then obtained them from him.
> As for what is missing I do not know exactly what all Joe was producing. I do have more patterns than I have drawings, and some of the patterns have some damage and will have to be repaired.
> If anyone is serious about the drawings for the economy engine I will have to come up with a price and best way to ship, most likely $25 plus shipping.
> As far as making castings I do not currently have access to a foundry.


If you are not interested in marketing these perhaps you could consider offering to sell the lot to someone here who would be interested in developing them for sale.


----------



## 57mm_M18 (Jul 2, 2020)

wthomas said:


> Hello Mr May:
> I know of a couple foundries that cast cast Iron.
> The one is in Pa. and the other is down south not
> to far form New orleans.  Do you know of one closer
> ...


There was a foundry in Bad Axe Michigan by the name of Villiage foundry.  They did small runs.  Also try Berne Castings in Pigeon, MI.


----------



## William May (Jul 2, 2020)

wthomas said:


> Hello Mr May:
> I know of a couple foundries that cast cast Iron.
> The one is in Pa. and the other is down south not
> to far form New orleans.  Do you know of one closer
> ...


I am aware of a foundry in Illinois. I am trying to contact them now for some locomotive castings. When I do, I will pass on their info, so you can give them a call.


----------



## gunner312 (Jul 3, 2020)

cobweb81 said:


> I own the plans and the patterns for the Economy engine That Joe sold


Do you plan on offering casting kits for the Economy Engine? if so for what price? I'm very interested.


----------



## cobweb81 (Jul 4, 2020)

gunner312 said:


> Do you plan on offering casting kits for the Economy Engine? if so for what price? I'm very interested.


Yes I do plan on offering them but I am not set up to do that yet. I do not have a projected price at this time.


----------



## LorenOtto (Jun 14, 2021)

cobweb81 said:


> I own the plans and the patterns for the Economy engine That Joe sold


Are you any farther along with your plans to market Joe's castings for pumps or engines?


----------

